# Old Anabolex member here



## BigTest1 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hey guys, i was a member back on the old Anabolex board.  Been away for a while.  Just getting back to the Iron from an injury.   Just wanted to say hello


----------



## AnabolicServices (Sep 19, 2017)

Welcome to the IMF Community, we look forward to connecting with you! - Anabolic Services


----------



## Arnold (Sep 19, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## brazey (Sep 19, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## botamico (Sep 19, 2017)

Welcome back


----------



## BigJH (Sep 19, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## blergs. (Sep 20, 2017)

Welcome!


----------

